
Ask HN: Does anybody know a company use Lisp other than Clojure in production - kureikain
I really like Lisp. However the more I used Clojure the more I just don&#x27;t like the JVM personally.<p>I looked into other world and discover Common Lisp, which I&#x27;m learning from Land of Lisp book.<p>Does anybody know some company is using common lisp in production now?
======
vram22
Cleartrip, an Indian startup (must have grown by now - this is from some years
ago) used/uses Common Lisp. I know via a friend who worked there and wrote a
lot of the CL code for their site.

I've read that ITA Software (which Google bought some time ago), also used
some Lisp, maybe Common Lisp.

Plus if you go on to sites like Franz.com (makers of Allegro CL) and
LispWorks, you will probably find lists of clients of theirs.

~~~
dragonquest
Cleartrip was indeed written in Common Lisp but moved to Java some years ago.

~~~
vram22
Interesting. I had read that Paul Graham's startup Viaweb, which was
originally written mainly in Lisp (with some C and maybe some Perl) was
rewritten in some other language some time after Yahoo! acquired them. And it
looks like something similar happened with Reddit:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reddit](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Reddit)

------
segmondy
Yes, I know of plenty that use common lisp and some that use racket and
scheme.

------
rpwilcox
I'd venture less into Common Lisp territory and more into Racket, myself...

------
quickthrower2
Not sure what kinda Lisp it is but HN runs on Lisp

~~~
grzm
HN is written in Arc.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_(programming_language)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arc_\(programming_language\))

There's an old (~5yo) source code dump on github if you're interested.

[https://github.com/wting/hackernews](https://github.com/wting/hackernews)

